# How best to deal with this saltwater flatworm?



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I did some research on the internet and found these to be exactly like the ones I have in my 2 gal. tank. No corals, only live rocks (no fish, 3 hermit crabs). Are these Acoel Flatworms? So I had a MASSIVE infestation of these a few months ago. To get rid of them, I took the live rocks out and brushed and rinsed them out in saltwater, scrubbed the tank, filled with new saltwater, put the live rocks back. Now a few months later, they are back and I started noticing them today. There's quite a few of them on the rocks already....

Pictures I grabbed from the internet






...








What should I do? I read about Flatworm Exit and some dewormer product you can use but has anybody come across that problem and how did you deal with it? I am afraid that if I don't do anything now it will keep getting worse and I will have to repeat the process that I did before..it just throws the whole system out of whack.

Thanks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

best way is to buy a 6 line wrass but u cant cuz u got a 2 gal i would cook the rocks and take it down


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I had them in my 65g ( back when I had marine tanks) and I just kept siphoning them out and doing lots of water changes, I think my nutrients were too high but with frequent water changes they went away.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rinse them in freshwater. They will all float off. A fw dip for 10-15 seconds won't hurt your rock. 

I always like having yellow canary wrasses in my tanks for flatworm control. In a 2g pico, your options are limited. But rinse the rock and decorations in fw, NOT sw to get rid of flatworms.

Anthon


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks but I ended up going to J&L today and bought Flatworm Exit. I put 3 drops in and not long after they started showing signs of distress. After a few minutes, they started to dissapear from the rocks. Charcoal in and I will be making a water change later.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

As well, take as many out by net as you can. They are toxic when dead. You are doing the right thing.
Charcoal and wc is good!


----------

